# Sam retired



## dodidoki (Dec 12, 2022)

I did not find appropriate topic, but I got this sad news few moments ago.Sam will send plants no more time to Eu .


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm glad for Sam and sad for the rest of us. Does he have someone to take over the business?


----------



## Justin (Dec 12, 2022)

Sam and Jeanie deserve to have a nice retirement. They have done a lot for the industry and their customers. 

Will be interesting to see where his breeding stock goes.


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm happy for him but that's a huge loss to the Paph world.


----------



## sergeharvey (Dec 17, 2022)

Sam who?


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2022)

Orchid Inn Sam.


----------



## JRO (Dec 17, 2022)

I just received a few plants from him at the end of October. Also, his website is still up. Is he just not shipping plants to the EU anymore?


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2022)

JRO said:


> I just received a few plants from him at the end of October. Also, his website is still up. Is he just not shipping plants to the EU anymore?



He is not shipping to Australia anymore either. I assume his retirement is a gradual process where he will slowly sell off all his plants before he can finish off.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2022)

Sam Tsui.
Better get an order in.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2022)

All the major U.S. paph breeders are gone now. OZ, Marriot Orchids and now Orchid Inn.
Where did you hear this because his website is still up?


----------



## spujr (Dec 17, 2022)

Don't forget piping rock too


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Where did you hear this because his website is still up?



He told us in an email that he was transitioning to retirement and would no longer be sending flasks to Australia. I believe Sam has some health issues that has forced his hand.


----------



## fibre (Dec 18, 2022)

Too sad. I've hoped to get some last flasks from him at least...
The more precious to me are all the Paphs I got from Sam over the past years.


----------



## big923cattleya (Dec 18, 2022)

Sam had a stroke almost a year ago. I spoke to him and his wife the day they brought these to judging. He was saying that he had to retire per doctors orders.
I believe they were having a house built in Florida.
A good number of his plants are with Rob Holgren out at Littlefrog Farm. If you try to place an order, it may kick right over to Rob while the plants hold out.
I suggest that he might be able to help those interested.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2022)

Sad but happy at the same time for Sam. I've spoken to Sam a couple three times in the past two wks and yes, he is retiring on his doctor's request and he told me is wasn't to be driving either. 
All the pavis and brachys are gone to California. All the phrags left for Canada last Monday i believe. Lots of multis and flasks available but he doesn't want the hassle of boxing and shipping discounted plants out. He would rather customers visit, "grab and go" kind of sales. He doesn't mind shipping flasks if you buy enough of them and does add a nice discount. 
I received these today 



He has no plans of updating the website. The plants on the site are available minus what I mentioned above. The flask list is not current. He emailed a current one to me


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 22, 2022)

I do have some of his stuff and I think the current plan was that I'd take possession of whatever flasks are still in the lab. Still not sure what that is...  I don't have much, and I don't have room for many multiflorals, unfortunately. That is what he has a lot of in the greenhouse and they look great.

Will probably go down in a few weeks to pick up some more things if he has anything left. I've been selling his stuff at shows (on commission). Next show is Grand Rapids at the end of January.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2022)

Ah, pity. I had hoped to do one more order.


----------



## David B (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes exciting for Canada, I have heard his phrags have gone to Windsor to a new 2000 sq foot greenhouse to be grown by one of the best cyp growers on the planet. J D


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 23, 2022)

Sad to hear this. Sam was one of the most knowledgeable of commercial orchid growers, and my friend for many years. I wish him and Jeanie the best of luck in the years to come.


----------

